# Hair?



## Waku (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never drawn anthropomorphic animals before, up until now. When I've had furry-avatars on IMVU in the past, I've always given them hair. Many of the others I've seen had hair on their heads (as you would see on a human or a wig), but in typical cartoons with anthro animals (Warner Bros. characters like Bugs Bunny, for example), they don't have any. 

So I was just curious, what do you think? If I DO decide to give my fursona typical human-hair, the character would have it "dyed", since personally the idea of a black cat with _naturally _blonde hair just isn't my style. 

Sorry, I'm a newb. If this topic doesn't belong here then just delete it/let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Razzyrazz (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never really thought about it before. If someone's character has hair, I always draw it when I draw them, but my fursona...doesn't really have hair. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10295317/ She has that tuft, but I guess that's the "Warner Bros." style you were talking about.


----------



## Recel (Apr 7, 2013)

Your decision. Still your decision, and will be still your decision even after a hundred "you should" replies. Draw hair realistically if you want to, or cartoony if you want to, or not at all.
Find what you like, not what is expected or "real", as real as walking, talking animal people can be.

So instead of asking, doodle around and see what works or looks good for you.


----------



## Waku (Apr 7, 2013)

Razzyrazz said:


> I've never really thought about it before. If someone's character has hair, I always draw it when I draw them, but my fursona...doesn't really have hair. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10295317/ She has that tuft, but I guess that's the "Warner Bros." style you were talking about.



Oh, thanks! I don't know, I've seen so many variations and I love them all, to be honest. Yes, that's the thing I was talking about. The tuft looks great on your character.


----------



## Waku (Apr 7, 2013)

Recel said:


> Your decision. Still your decision, and will be still your decision even after a hundred "you should" replies. Draw hair realistically if you want to, or cartoony if you want to, or not at all.
> Find what you like, not what is expected or "real", as real as walking, talking animal people can be.
> 
> So instead of asking, doodle around and see what works or looks good for you.



I probably should have reworded my topic more clearly.

I was just curious what _others_ have done, and what everyone prefers for themselves to gather some different ideas.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, some characters look great with hair, some look great without it. I guess it just helps define a character's personality.


----------



## Recel (Apr 7, 2013)

Waku said:


> I probably should have reworded my topic more clearly.
> 
> I was just curious what _others_ have done, and what everyone prefers for themselves to gather some different ideas.



First of all, there is an edit button. Use it to mash things into a single post. Don't double post.

Second, I find that experimenting your self will give the "best" results, as in what you like. I can see how you might get a reply with something you wouldn't have thought of otherwise, so fine, I'm game if you think it will help you.

I like to draw hair on anthros like a kind of mane. Going between the ears and all the way down the neck. The actual hair style can differ from here, tho some styles looks stupid on some animals while great on others. I also match the color of the hair to the color of the tail, wich can be anything as I don't aim for realism and give it what ever color it looks good with.


----------



## Waku (Apr 7, 2013)

Recel said:


> First of all, there is an edit button. Use it to mash things into a single post. Don't double post.
> 
> Second, I find that experimenting your self will give the "best" results, as in what you like. I can see how you might get a reply with something you wouldn't have thought of otherwise, so fine, I'm game if you think it will help you.
> 
> I like to draw hair on anthros like a kind of mane. Going between the ears and all the way down the neck. The actual hair style can differ from here, tho some styles looks stupid on some animals while great on others. I also match the color of the hair to the color of the tail, wich can be anything as I don't aim for realism and give it what ever color it looks good with.



I was never good with forums, and quoting on them. I'm on my ipad and it's slightly more of a pain in the butt to fiddle around with it anyways without messing it up but eh, I'll try.

And yes, I do think it will help me? I don't know everything so I like hearing what other people have done.

For example, the mane. I would have never thought of that! Thank you. I was contemplating drawing a few goat anthros so I think that method would be best. I like the whole matching with the tail idea too. I haven't looked at many anthro drawings before and I've actually never seen that. Thanks!


----------



## Enstaar (Apr 17, 2013)

Razzyrazz said:


> Yeah, some characters look great with hair, some look great without it. I guess it just helps define a character's personality.


This'd

It all depends on the creator. Realistic styles of hair really suit some furries, other's it doesn't. Personally, I plan on because I want to personify my character as much as possible, and I suppose make it more like myself. But for other characters I may intentionally try to differentiate.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 17, 2013)

It depends on the individual character, I've drawn them both with and without human hair.
I think species also plays an important role in it. I have a porcupine-puma character that I draw as having quills in place of hair. Those quills also then run down his back like a normal porcupine's would too, but I thought it more fitting than having hair on top of his head.
And what about avians? I wonder if there's a preference of hair or no hair on avian anthros? Or, feather hair? Here's a rooster anthro I drew who has feathers (and a typical rooster comb) in place of where hair would usually go. It seemed like a better fit to me than giving a bird hair.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 17, 2013)

It's up to you. Hair on anthros is nothing new and as others have said it can work well or it can look awkward.

My slothsona's hair is to the left. I figured a fauxhawk would fit because I noticed three toed sloths tend to naturally have their fur spiked up on the 'forehead.'


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 17, 2013)

My fursona has hair. My best friend's fursona dosen't. I guess it depends on you...


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 17, 2013)

The way the shark DNA was spliced to his rendered mine incapable of having hair on his head since his head is more of the shark and less of the human.  He doesn't even have body hair. It just seemed logical to me at the time I created him.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 18, 2013)

Like they said, it is your choice. 
Mine doesn't have hair, but he does have fur on his head. I guess it is the same...
You should try both, see what you like more.


----------



## Summer (Apr 18, 2013)

I like either on mammal chars or other species that would naturally have hair. With species that do not normally have hair such as a fish, it looks out of place.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 18, 2013)

I've always drawn my anthro characters with hair, though I've never really given it much thought.I guess it's just what I've always been comfortable with.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 18, 2013)

I think it depends on the character, and what looks right on him/her. I've seen characters who look great with it, and characters that look kinda silly without it. Ditto with body hair, or "extra fur" if you're so inclined.

I've yet to have my character drawn, but I always had the idea that he had a little headfur, at least in the same color as his spotty fur.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

BlueStreak98 said:


> I think it depends on the character, and what looks right on him/her. .



All of my this. 

It really depends on the headshape and species the most. Try different things though. That's the real fun part of making a sona.


----------



## Magick (Apr 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It really depends on the headshape and species the most. Try different things though. That's the real fun part of making a sona.



It's always fun thinking up different looks and styles for characters and species, one reason I take forever in making characters in RPG's is designing how they look until I think they look good enough for that game.


----------

